# cos phi = 1



## Schnick und Schnack (16 Dezember 2008)

Kurze Frage

Wen der cos phi einer Anlage/Gebäude.... auf genau 1 Kompensiert wird, 
gibt es dafür 2 Theorien.

Eine besagt, dass dies der optimale Faktor ist, da rein die Ohmsche Leistung übrig bleibt.

Die zweite Theorie besagt jedoch, dass bei einem kompensierten cos phi von 1, Induktivität und Kapazität in Resonanz geraten, sich gegenseitig aufschwingen und grosse Spannungs- bzw. Stromspitzen zur Folge haben.

Gibt es nun eine eindeutige Definition dieser Situation?

mfg

Schnick und Schnack


----------



## Torsten (16 Dezember 2008)

wissenschaftlich gesehen ist beim cosphi = 1 der Imaginärteil der Impedanz=0. Dieser Umstand wird in der Wechslestromrechnerei auch als allgemeine Resonanzbedinung angesehen. Das wär imho ein Schwingkreis.


----------



## mst (17 Dezember 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Kurze Frage
> 
> Wen der cos phi einer Anlage/Gebäude.... auf genau 1 Kompensiert wird,
> gibt es dafür 2 Theorien.
> ...


 
habe ich so gelernt, soweit ich weiß kompensiert man eher auf 0,97


----------



## Bernsch (18 Dezember 2008)

*Eher nicht auf 1 kompensieren*

Hallo,

In der Praxis läuft es so, daß man Anlagen/Gebäude sicher nicht auf CosPhi=1 kompensiert, da erstens mal Spannungsspitzen auftreten können, 2. aber die benötigte Blindleistung für cosPhi=1 unnötige Kosten annimmt. (desto je weiter ich Richtung cosPhi=1 kompensiere, desto mehr Blindleistung wird benötigt-über ca. 0,97 ist nicht mehr wirtschaftlich), d.h es wird normal im Bereich von 0,92- 0,95 kompensiert, es hängt auch vom EVU ab-wenn der CosPhi unter 0,9 ist, wird Blindleistung vom EVU verrechnet.

mfg
Bernsch


----------



## GreenhornNRW (20 Dezember 2008)

In der Schule hab ich es auch so gelernt, aber gäbe es denn in der Praxis auch probleme, wenn man auf cosPhi=1 kompensieren würde? Bzw. welche Auswirkungen könnte es auf ein Netz haben?


----------



## Dotzi (20 Dezember 2008)

Das Netz ist kapazitiv. Durch Kompensation auf cos(phi)=1 wird dann insgesamt überkompensiert. Bei Betrachtung des Zeigerdiagramms eines Trafos (Ersatzschaltbild) kann man feststellen, dass es zu Spannungsüberhöhungen kommen würde.

Gruß Dotzi


----------



## GreenhornNRW (20 Dezember 2008)

das ist ja wieder die Theorie. Die Zeigerdiagramme kenne ich auch. Welche Auswirkungen hätte es denn aber in der Praxis? Kann mir da eine Mittelspannungsanlage um die Ohren fliegen?

Sehr gute Formelsammlung, dankeschön!
Wieso hast du die nicht ein bisschen eher rein gestellt, jetzt bin ich mit der Schule fertig


----------



## ofli (12 Januar 2009)

Sehr gute Formelsammlung, dankeschön!
Wieso hast du die nicht ein bisschen eher rein gestellt, jetzt bin ich mit der Schule fertig[/quote]



hahahah da hat er recht


----------



## jabba (13 Januar 2009)

Eine andere Lösung:
Vieleicht mehr in der Schule aufpassen, als im Internet zu surfen , oder ?
*ROFL*

Die Formelsammlung ist zwar schön , aber nix was es in einem guten Buch nicht gibt, aber ohne Ahnung nützt auch die Formel nix


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

Das muss genau berechnet werden, das kann man nicht einfach so pauschalisieren wo sich eine Resonanzfrequenz (Echo) befindet.

0,97 wird genommn da es verständlicherweise verboten ist Kapazitive Netze in das Netz zu speisen.
Hier bleibt eine Tolleranz von +3%

Grüsse


----------

